# Verständnisproblem 4DMU 2DMU Aktiv Passiv und der ganze Klimbim



## vollmi (12 Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen

Ich steh grad mächtig auf dem Schlauch, im Forum wurde das ganze 4DMU und 2DMU ein paarmal abgehandelt.

Mal das erste Resultat
2DMU ist aktives Signal, das heisst der Die Karte liefert die Speisespannung. Wird mit zwei Leitungen Angeschlossen.

4DMU ist aktives Signal, das heisst der Sensor liefert die Speisespannung. 

Jetzt fängt aber das Verständnisproblem aber an. Ich habe z.B. eine L20 Messung welche mit 230VAC gespiesen wird. 4-20mA Stromausgang der bei mir auf einen AI geht ausgeführt in 2 Leiter.
Auf 2DMU einer ET200S AI Karte welche nur 2DMU kann. Es seidenn ich schliesse es an wie im Forumsbeitrag vom 4L
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=115763&postcount=10
Also will ich es aber richtig machen und wähle eine 4DMU Karte z.B. die
6ES7134-4GB11-0AB0                 2AI 4DMU.
https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=6ES7134-4GB11-0AB0&objaction=csviewmlfbbeitraege&subtype=133300&caller=view

In der Anleitung sind ja dann 4 Leitungen nötig. Nur woher nehme ich dann +L und Mana? Vom Fühler kriege ich ja nur 2 Leitungen nähmlich I+ und I-.

Oder wenn ich eine Karte der 300er Bauform nehme.
z.B. eine 2AI Karte mit Messbereichsauswahl. 6ES7331-7KB02-0AB0
Auf Seite 310 der Baugruppendaten wird sowohl 2DMU wie auch 4DMU nur mit 2 Drähten angeschlossen. L und M wird offenbar bei beiden verdrahtet Mana nur bei 4DMU (im Forum wird aber oft geschrieben das Mana isoliert bleiben muss. Auch beim Beitrag von 4L.

Bei der 8 AI Karte 6ES7331-7NF00-0AB0 wird hin gegen sowohl 2DMU wie auch 4DMU mit vier Drähten angeschlossen (Seite 252 Baugruppendaten)
Was ist denn jetzt bei der Karte anders? Wozu sind die Widerstände auf der Karte und wieso braucht es die bei der 2AI Karte nicht?

mfG René


----------



## LargoD (12 Mai 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei der 8 AI Karte 6ES7331-7NF00-0AB0 wird hin gegen sowohl 2DMU wie auch 4DMU mit vier Drähten angeschlossen (Seite 252 Baugruppendaten)
> Was ist denn jetzt bei der Karte anders? Wozu sind die Widerstände auf der Karte und wieso braucht es die bei der 2AI Karte nicht?


AI-Karten messen Strom, indem Sie den Strom durch einen Widerstand (Bürde) leiten und die Spannung am Widerstand messen.
Bei der 2AI-Karte ist das innerhalb der Baugruppe hinter zwei Klemmen verdrahtet.
Bei der 8AI Baugruppe sind die Spannungs-Messeingänge auf zwei Klemmen geführt und die Anschlüsse der Bürde auf zwei andere Klemmen, Deshalb musst Du die Bürde und die Messeingänge außerhalb der Baugruppe verbinden. Das hat nichts mit Zwei-Draht/Vier-Draht zu tun.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Rene,

häng dich mal nicht so arg an dem 4-Draht fest.
Das ist eine blöde Bezeichnung von S

Wichtig dabei ist, ob dein MU ein AKTIVES oder PASSIVES Signal liefert.
Bei 4-Draht ist nämlich beides möglich.

Such mal nach *AI HART Karte Parametrieren

*Da wurde das Thema schon mal diskutiert.

Gruß Roland


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2011)

Du hast doch 4-Draht

1. Draht L1
2. Draht N
3. Draht +20mA
4. Draht Ground

Bei Zweidraht wird immer der komplette Sensor durch die 4mA gespeisst, daraus folgert das ein Zweidraht nur mit 4..20mA gehen kann.
Diese 4mA sind die Hilfsenergie zum betreiben der Elektronik im Sensor, und reicht für einfache Sensoren aus. je aufwändiger der Sensor z.B. ein Display dran oder kann dann nicht mehr als Zweidraht laufen.
Die meißten Zweidraht-Sensoren können als Drei-Draht angeschlossen werden, indem man die Speisung durch die eigenen 24V betreibt.


----------



## Alamo (29 November 2014)

Das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich denke immer noch aktuell.

Ich hatte eine ähnliche Aufgabenstellung: Waage mit Display und daher externer (24VDC) Einspeisung. Es ist also ein AKTIVER Stromausgang 4-20mA. D.h. Der Strom kommt aus der Waage heraus und fließt in den Analogeingang der S7 Eingangskarte. Hier meine funktionierende Lösung:

Verbaut ist eine SM 331-7KF02.

Parametriert in S7 Hardwareconfig. :
- Meßart 4DMU
- 4..20mA

- Codierstecker auf der Analogkarte auf "C" gesteckt

Der Kanal 6 (meine Konfiguration) wie folgt beschaltet:
- Waage  4..20mA plus Ausgang an Klemme 16
- Waage  4..20mA minus Ausgang an Klemme 17

Kanal 7 ist bei mir ungenutzt, daher
- Klemme 18 mit 19 gebrückt sowie mit ANA verbunden.


----------

